# Jon Boat Rentals?



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

I have recently moved to Columbus located currently in Canal Winchester. I watch a few youtubers and one of the guys I watch rented a jon boat somewhere near Columbus. I was wondering if anyone knew places that rent jon boats or prices of such a think

thank you in advance


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You can buy a used one for $200-$500. Probably gonna pay $100 or more for a day anyways.Just saying.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Used to be able to rent them on Alum for use on the lake.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Used to? As in how long ago and would you happen to have the marina name that did it? someone said AEP game lands there was a resivor that did it but i cant find it for the life of me


RiparianRanger said:


> Used to be able to rent them on Alum for use on the lake.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe youtubers were at Hargus Lake. Between Circleville and Canal Winchester. Have not been there for few years and I am not sure if they still Rent boats. They were not Jon Boats but 14 ft aluminum's. No motor... just oars. Deer Creek Lake rents small boats, as well as Alum Creek. People rent boats at Burr Oak lake as well.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you gave me a few names was able to do more research.

In case anyone else has the same question http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/boating this link shows Ohio state parks that offer rentals/marinas and such.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lake logan cheapest bet


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

And the lake is a 10 h.p. limit you won't get swamped and it is a pretty calm and smaller Lake I would pick and choose my days taking a Jon Boat out on Alum it can get kind of spooky the last time I remember renting a boat at Lake Logan it was 42 $60 and it was a 14ft with a trolling motor I also think they rent for night-time fishing as well
If you go dont forget to support downs bait and tackle ... Supper nice guy


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I would add Belmont Lake (Barkcamp State Park near Morristown, OH) and Kiser Lake (near St Paris, OH) both rent aluminum boats. At Belmont last year it was $5 per hour, 2 hour minimum, 3rd hour free. Kiser will rent a whole day for something like $20 to $25--with the added bonus that Kiser is a no motor (at all) lake and Belmont is 10 HP limit. Neither lake is huge, either, nor heavily pressured. Granted, not central Ohio, but not prohibitively far, either. Also--oars only on both (though that should be obvious with Kiser).


----------



## Weather11am (Oct 13, 2013)

Anything closer to the North side besides Alum?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hargus Lake/AW MARION is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Jhein said:


> Used to? As in how long ago and would you happen to have the marina name that did it? someone said AEP game lands there was a resivor that did it but i cant find it for the life of me


Alum still rents small boats, along with kayaks 740-548-6056. You can rent a kayak at O'Shaughnessy. Knox lake, Hargus, and Lake Logan rent boats also.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Belmont Lake is electric only


----------



## Weather11am (Oct 13, 2013)

Where can you rent kayaks at O'Shaughnessy? Anyone else know of Jon boat rentals on the north side?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My neighbor is selling a nice little 12'-13' v bottom with a very clean 4hp tiller if your interested.
He has taken it out on Oshay no problem.
ski


----------

